# urgent, 2 staffies, to be pts



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen on Facebook, 2 staffies urgently need rehoming Oxford area, because son is allergic, due to be pts anytime now, they
They look lovely dogs ,such a shame


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd be cautious about that advert.
If the son is just allergic to the dogs, why put them to sleep when they could go to a rehoming place?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Agree, what decent vet would agree to pts two perfectly healthy animals? My vet was asked to despatch one perfectly healthy 18 month old cat because they had a baby on the way so she took him off them and gave him to us.

Besides, facebook is notoriously full of bogus ads and scams. Extreme caution.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Its a sad tale, but its happening all the time. Staffy's are in every single mixed breed rescue centre and are not easy to re-home. Most rescue centres are full to the brim with dogs. Our own local rescue has had to close doors for the foreseeable future because they are full and probably a good 70 - 75% of their dogs are Staffs. In fact, not only have they used all their own spaces, they are paying for a number of kennels too.

There was an interesting (but incredibly sad) post on Facebook from a vet in these same circumstances recently. And yes, she did put the dog down. Not because she wanted to but because even if they were able to find a rescue space for the dog, its future would still be uncertain. Many of the "unpopular" dogs can be in shelters for months, if not much much longer.

Its easy to say "why" but unless you have the answers to the alternative, its probably a question that you really don't want to know the answer to 

Its an incredibly sad situation


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

Poor little loves  i hope they do find homes.

I always find it incredibly sad with ads like these, i do with all rescue dogs; but the situation with staffs it just saddens and angers me.

I wish i had the funds and knowledge to be able to set up not just a rescue for all staffs and staff crosses but also to do something educational,visiting schools, somehow educating the media-get them onside so to speak- , tv shows,talking and showing at fetes,absolutely anything at all to create public awareness and show the reality of these lovely much maligned dogs and also how much joy and happiness they can bring to a family looking for a loving, loyal and very friendly companion.

Even visiting places where staffs are usually 'status' dogs to try and get through to people not to breed them that they're not hard mens dogs and will solely be disappointed if that's what they're hoping to have! In a none patronising way of course.

I know i'm being stupid that it's all ill thought out and pie in the sky but..if only


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

From what was said about the dogs, the people had tried several rescues but all were full, I have herd or seen what has happened to the dogs, I will see if I can find out
Also 2 more advertised on Gumtree free to good homes, not staffies, but lovely dogs


----------

